
Reddit's post-mortem about Zookeeper migration - diggan
https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/4y0m56/why_reddit_was_down_on_aug_11/
======
jlgaddis
I'm probably wrong (I have no idea which Linux distribution their AMIs are
built on), but this sounds like when you stop a service on a Debian/Ubuntu
instance, then run some apt-get command (an upgrade, installing new packages,
or whatever) and then it "helpfully" restarts the service for you.

That was my first thought anyways. I'm just really annoyed by the fact that
Debian/Ubuntu automatically start services before you have a chance to
configure them (or even decide that you want them to start automatically,
under normal circumstances).

------
leijurv
Seems like this could have been easily preventable if they had gone through
their standard channel that they themselves created, their "package management
system", to freeze their auto scaling groups...

